# Soot



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

what do you recommend to clean soot off of wood walls????


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Murphy's Oil Soap or PineSol after removing as much as possible with a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Murphy's Oil Soap or PineSol after removing as much as possible with a vacuum cleaner.


Thank You! I have Murphy's!


----------

